# Ebenen als Datei speichern inkl. Kontrastveränderungen?



## Sneer (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe in Photoshop CS4 eine Datei mit rund 100 kleinen Elementen.
Diese werden alle samt von 2 Ebene beeinflusst, die den Kontrast anheben und per Softlight die Farbe etwas abwenden.

Jetzt möchte ich alle 100 Elemente seperat als PNG exportieren.
Das klappt per Skript auch gut, jedoch wird der Kontrast- und die Farbtönung nicht berücksichtigt. Gibt es da eine Lösung den Vorgang automatisiert zu speichern inklusive der Tweaks?


----------



## Another (26. Januar 2012)

Kenn mich mit Scripten nicht wirklich aus, eher mit Automatisieren.

Evtl. wenn du es schaffst im Script jeweils die 1'ne (der 100) Ebene zusammen mit den Einstellungsebenen (Kontrast+Farbveränderung) angeschaltet zu lassen, dann den Befehlt STRG+SHIFT+ALT+E unterbringst, der alle derzeitigen Ebenen auf eine neue Ebene Kopiert, diese neu erzeugte dann abspeichern lässt, -- und die neu erzeugte Ebene zwischendurch halt wieder löschen lässt damit die Gesamtdatei nicht am Ende zu groß und unübersichtlich wird. (?)

Aber evtl. weiß hier auch jemand 'ne simplere Lösung.
gl&hf,
Another


----------



## Zinken (26. Januar 2012)

Warum reduzierst Du die Ebenen denn nicht auf die Hintergrundebene und machst dann Deinen Export? Natürlich solltet Du dann vorher eine Kopie mit allen Ebenen speichern...


----------



## Sneer (26. Januar 2012)

Das hatte ich nicht erwähnt, die einzelnen Objekte überlagern sich teilweise, so dass eine Gesamtmaske nicht möglich ist. Die Elemente müssen wirklich seperat freigestellt und gespeichert werden.

Der einzige Weg den ich momentan sehe ist, für jedes Element alle nötigen Ebenen einblenden und zusammenfügen, wieder freistellen und speichern.
Mal sehen wie viel man davon automatisiert bekommt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Januar 2012)

Hi,

es dürfte wesentlich einfacher sein, die Ebenen alle ohne die 2 beeinflussenden Ebenen zu exportieren.
Anschließend kannst du völlig entspannt den Kontrast und die Tönung auf die exportierten Bilder anwenden (z.B. per Stapelverarbeitung oder Droplet).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kalterjava (2. Februar 2012)

Darf ich mich dazu einklinken? : )
Ich habe zu der Funktion ebenfalls eine Frage. Ist es möglich bei diesem Script Einstellungs-Ebenen wirken zu lassen? Wenn ich das Script "Ebenen in Dateien exportieren" aufrufe exportiert er mir schön die einzelnen Ebenen und setzt einen Unterstrich + eine Zahl vor den Namen. Alles perfekt, jedoch möchte ich eine Einstellungsebene "Schwarzweiß" zuschalten können. Leider funktioniert das nicht - die Ebenen werden bunt und nicht in Graustufen ausgegeben. Unverständlich, denn wenn ich z.B. "Datei -  Speichern Unter" oder als "Web speichern unter" speichere, so wirkt die Einstellungs-Ebene.

Zur Erklärung: In der Datei befinden sich über 40 Ebenen bzw. Fotos, diese benötige ich in bunt und in s/w. Bevor das ganze dann in den Druck geht, werden die Fotos noch öfters ausgetauscht werden müssen. Jedoch müssen die Fotos für den aktuellen Status auf dem Laufenden sein. Also ich muss die geänderten Fotos jedes mal exportieren.

Aktuell muss ich also die RGB.psd aktualisieren, dort die Fotos austauschen. Dann von der RGB.psd  eine Graustufen.psd erstellen. Alle geänderten Ebenen mache ich sichtbar und lasse das Script drüberlaufen. Durch die Umbenennung seh ich auch immer sofort welche Fotos erneuert wurden und in meiner Drucksache ausgetauscht werden müssen.

Ein riesen Aufwand. Wenn das mit der Einstellungs-Ebene klappen würde, bräuchte ich keine Graustufen.psd mitführen.
Mir ist klar, vor dem Druck muss noch einmal alle so erstellten Graustufen-Bilder (die wg. der Einstellungs-Ebene immer noch RGB-Fotos sind) noch einmal austauschen.

Falls mein Vorhaben mit dem Script nicht geht, muss ich wohl eine Aktion erstellen.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße


----------

